# David Laid is biggest terachad and everything else is a cope. This pic proves it.



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah yeah I'm gay and suck David Laid cock stfu.

Prime David Laid is terachad that mogs all psl gods. Only person that maybe just maybe is on same level is Chico even that is a reach. He is black pill for black pill copers.

Most cope because they don't look like him and simply can't achieve it. You can't have surgery for whole body and his godly genome. His body proportions ect. 

Jfl at people cherry picking autistic small flaws in his face girls wouldn't even notice. It's all about Harmony, averageness bone mass and projection and how OVERALL face looks like.

His irl PRESENCE would mog all psl gods.

If you look at this pic and think this isn't terachad a absolute freak of nature and perfect genes go delusion max. Put Gandy in exact photo like this, put Delon,put Opry. In this exact shitty angle with whole body like this. And tell me they come anywhere close to Laid. His genes are superior. He has simply that godly feel to him like he is not same human as us. And be is true blackpill because this isn't achievable by surgery you would need to swap your whole body and everything it's simply his genome.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jul 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 20, 2021)

he has literally childish eyes


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> chadlite tbh owo


Yeah delusion maxing hard be would irl presence mog this whole forum wtih all psl gods too


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

68218FN395 said:


> he has literally childish eyes


Doesn't matter it's such a small detail they don't look that bad at all. His harmony plus averageness are godly add to that his god tier body for prime girl appeal and proportions and you will get it too. He is terachad


----------



## Pretty (Jul 20, 2021)

Shut the Fuck Up Shut the Fuck Up

I’m sick of threads like this I’m fucking sick of it


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 20, 2021)

Now compare to chico that looks like a fuckin cgi from a videogame





over for chico-supremacy denyers


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 20, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> chadlite tbh owo


He is Chad. Not the most masculine but def chad


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes people on here don't understand the crazy appeal Laid has to girls. I asked enough girls and they even said Laid is on the same level as Chico when I showed them


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes indeed David Laid is chad, but don’t forget he is one of the greatest lighting frauder out there


----------



## stewiegriffin (Jul 20, 2021)

just body wise. facially theres many better


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 20, 2021)

he has prey cuck eyes


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 20, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> chadlite tbh owo


Ngl


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 1234257
> 
> View attachment 1234258
> 
> ...



Troll or srs?


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> He is Chad. Not the most masculine but def chad


And that's just face wise add god level body and he is true terachad


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Yes indeed David Laid is chad, but don’t forget he is one of the greatest lighting frauder out there


But pic I posted isn't that frauded it's weird angle.

Plus prime Laid had motion videos where he looked godly walking in the street


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> Yes people on here don't understand the crazy appeal Laid has to girls. I asked enough girls and they even said Laid is on the same level as Chico when I showed them


Legit people here don't understand Harmony and averageness. He is legit Chad face wise even without body. With body terachad


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

stewiegriffin said:


> just body wise. facially theres many better


Deletable for jbs. Only Chicho face wise. His harmony and averageness is unbeatable and that talking just face


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

Mr_Norwood said:


> he has prey cuck eyes


Doesn't matter girls wouldn't even think about it especially jbs


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 20, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ngl


Surprised you think he is only chadlite tbh


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 20, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 1234257
> 
> View attachment 1234258
> 
> ...


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jul 20, 2021)

David Spade mogs


----------



## Lihito (Jul 27, 2021)

stewiegriffin said:


> just body wise. facially theres many better


His sex appeal is so high he can just fuck over The face aestetics autism


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 19, 2021)

He has vertically high eyes so looks retarded a bit. *But fuark he's aesthetic *


----------



## grimy (Aug 19, 2021)

He has the best body in the world. No question, don't try and argue.


----------

